# Kalia Tower or Lagoon Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village



## bigbillf (Jun 26, 2015)

This is our first trip to Hawaii.  Looking to stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  I see posts and reviews on both that are very positive on both.  Any preferences to either the Kalia or Lagoon Towers?  I understand that Waikiki is a crowded and loud venue, is one more less busy or quieter or has better views?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2015)

Lagoon tower is next to the lagoon - Kalia is behind other buildings, and farther away from the water:


----------



## brigechols (Jun 26, 2015)

IMO, Kalia has studio and one bedroom units. The tower is quieter and less crowded than Lagoon Tower. On the other hand, Lagoon has better views as well as studio, 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units.


----------

